# Any Americans with Offshore Partner Visa Experience?



## jmcd16 (Aug 5, 2012)

I've been searching for some info on actual processing times for the Australian Embassy in the USA. Their website just links straight to the main Australian government site with those timeline postings and I can't seem to find any other Americans with Australian partners (at least, no one trying for an Oz visa). My partner and I are just trying to figure out realistically how long we are going to be apart while I'm stuck in the US waiting for the visa to process. Any info at all would be nice...


----------



## newinoz (Jun 26, 2012)

Hi ! If you are applying for partner visa then it is either 5 months or 12 months.
There is a list of countries (a short list) for which you will get a label free visa and for which it will take 5 months. Hmm...usa should be in that list i guess. 
It was 5 months sharp for me. You will read stories on forums from guys who got it in just a few weeks. Those must be exceptions. You should consider the official times announced instead imo
Actually you should browse immi.gov.au website, the official immigration website. It is really detailled, they really provide all information you may need


----------



## jmcd16 (Aug 5, 2012)

newinoz said:


> Hi ! If you are applying for partner visa then it is either 5 months or 12 months.
> There is a list of countries (a short list) for which you will get a label free visa and for which it will take 5 months. Hmm...usa should be in that list i guess.
> It was 5 months sharp for me. You will read stories on forums from guys who got it in just a few weeks. Those must be exceptions. You should consider the official times announced instead imo
> Actually you should browse immi.gov.au website, the official immigration website. It is really detailled, they really provide all information you may need


Trust me, I've read about everything I can get my hands on and spoken with everyone I've come across who is in a similar situation. As 6 months is the posted time on the site, we're preparing ourselves for it. However, it would be nice to hear from someone who has actually been through the Washington office to see how things went for them. I have some hope since they state "...while actual processing times of this office may be quicker, please refer to the official posted..."


----------



## Penguina (Sep 4, 2012)

I am currently in the process with the Australian Embassy in the United States. I have heard very little from them since I submitted my partner visa application in June. I sent the application from NJ on June 21st and they started processing the application on June 25th. It took until mid July to hear that they were processing my application. I have not received any other notices from them unless I have contacted them with various questions.


----------



## jmcd16 (Aug 5, 2012)

Hey Penguina,
Did you front-load your medical and criminal checks? Keep me updated with how things go! 
Regards


----------



## Penguina (Sep 4, 2012)

jmcd16 said:


> Hey Penguina,
> Did you front-load your medical and criminal checks? Keep me updated with how things go!
> Regards


I did not since every time that I asked about those they said to wait until I was asked for them as both need to be valid when going into Australia on the visa and they are only valid for a year. I also do not have a case/immigration officer to directly send these to as they want an FBI check sent directly to them.


----------



## Harbinger (Jul 21, 2012)

H,i jmcd16

Just to let you know i am an australiian citizen and my partner is Californian we sent our paperwork in recieved 6 Aug,12.Got the acknowledgement letter back a couple weeks later . It was recommended by immi in Australia to front load as much as we could so we did every thing police checks medical and form 80 we sent what we believe to be a decision ready app . Dont know if it will make a difference but been a month now and no word , will keep all informed.

Harb.


----------



## woolfchans (Sep 4, 2012)

I am about to lodge my partner visa with Washington. I was hoping to include the police checks (FBI, NYPD, UK) but only the NYPD has arrived. I probably won't do the medical until it is requested. Will be interesting to read the progress and the timelines for you all as your applications progress.


----------



## Meisha (Sep 8, 2012)

Penguina said:


> I am currently in the process with the Australian Embassy in the United States. I have heard very little from them since I submitted my partner visa application in June. I sent the application from NJ on June 21st and they started processing the application on June 25th. It took until mid July to hear that they were processing my application. I have not received any other notices from them unless I have contacted them with various questions.


I am in the same situation as you, Penguina! My husband is the USC and I am the Aussie. We posted our application on 28 June 2012 and received the email on 16 July but nothing since.


----------



## kevinng (Jul 20, 2012)

Here are our timeline off shore in washington. We are currently live in CA.
Applied on Oct 10 for defacto visa, my parner got the TR in 10 wks, after 2 years he got the PR.
My advise for u is while waiting for their decision, u can do the FBI & medical check. They will speed the proccess faster.


----------



## Atlanta Girl (Jun 9, 2012)

Hi, 

I am American and applied for the partner visa from Washington. I submitted in person on May 18th but they didn't actually 'lodge' it until May 24th. My timeline is included....they just granted my visa on Sep 6th - exactly 15 weeks. 

I did front load my app with medicals and state (GA) background check at time of application...FBI took awhile - I was able to send that to the Embassy towards the end of June. 

I got one email from them acknowledging receipt and process of my payment on May 24th. Other than that - there was absolutely NO contact of any kind. I finally had to call them in mid-August to confirm whether or not I could travel down on a tourist visa to be there for my partner's birthday on Oct. 6th (it's a signfiicant one for him). All they did at that time was note my file for my pending travel plans -- would not give me case officer's info and said the CO would be the one to get in touch if needed. 

So....I have been busy stressing and making plans to go on tourist visa when 2 nights ago, I checked my email account and there it was - an email from my CO advising my visa had been granted! 

I worked long and hard on my application for a solid 3 straight months (total off and on for over 9 months) -- definitely submitted a 'decision-ready' application. It was pretty stressful not having any kind of communication with them during the wait ...but maybe because they did not require any additional documents from me, contact wasn't necessary. 

Hope this helps....best of luck to you.


----------



## Katz (Oct 23, 2011)

My husband is the USC (from Indiana) and he sent in his application 3rd of July and they received it on the 9th. He didn't get a confirmation email for over a month because the CO typo'ed his email address! I asked my hubby to call the Embassy to see what was going on (he was reluctant because he didn't want to harass them - good thing I nagged!). So the lady he spoke to fixed the problem and informed our CO, and he got the confirmation letter the next day. That was the last we heard from them.

I'll admit... after that little kerfluffle, the silence makes me nervous. I'm worried that another mistake with communication will happen again. We submitted only what the checklist required - no medical, etc. It's two months today since they received the application. I'm feeling a little jumpy and itching to call the Embassy to see if they want anything from us. Must. Resist. Temptation....


----------



## Meisha (Sep 8, 2012)

*FBI check*



kevinng said:


> Here are our timeline off shore in washington. We are currently live in CA.
> Applied on Oct 10 for defacto visa, my parner got the TR in 10 wks, after 2 years he got the PR.
> My advise for u is while waiting for their decision, u can do the FBI & medical check. They will speed the proccess faster.


Could you please advise what to do for the FBI check and medical? Is there a form we need to download? Sorry, I'm sure this is basic info but I really don't know what to do!


----------



## kevinng (Jul 20, 2012)

Meisha said:


> Could you please advise what to do for the FBI check and medical? Is there a form we need to download? Sorry, I&#146;m sure this is basic info but I really don&#146;t know what to do!


For FBI & medical check, please go to immi.gov.au and type fbi or panel doctor in the search field then select the US region. Good luck.


----------



## Meisha (Sep 8, 2012)

Meisha said:


> Could you please advise what to do for the FBI check and medical? Is there a form we need to download? Sorry, I'm sure this is basic info but I really don't know what to do!


Thanks!!!


----------



## CaliKL (Apr 13, 2012)

Atlanta Girl said:


> Hi,
> 
> I am American and applied for the partner visa from Washington. I submitted in person on May 18th but they didn't actually 'lodge' it until May 24th. My timeline is included....they just granted my visa on Sep 6th - exactly 15 weeks.


Congratulations!! I hope to hear good news very soon. Was yours subclass 300? Or Defacto/Spouse?

***

Nevermind... I saw you went for Sub 309.

I do wonder if 300 has been capped.


----------



## Penguina (Sep 4, 2012)

Has anyone going to a panel doctor in either PA, NJ or NY? I wanted to know what to expect and I can't find any information about the Doctors listed for NJ or Philadelphia about what to expect and the cost. I was able to find the website for the practice listed for NYC. 

I am trying to get my medicals, NJ police check and the FBI check done and would like any advice about what to do, I got an email after asking what to do and who to talk to since I went to Canada for several days and was not given a lot of information.


----------



## jmcd16 (Aug 5, 2012)

Penguina,

DIAC-Panel Docs - Embassy of Australia

That's the Australian Embassy (USA) page which contains instructions about your medicals and a link to the panel doctors. Mine cost about $400.00. I think it's all pretty much the same.

FBI - Criminal Background Check

That's the link for the FBI check. As for NJ, you'll just need to do some searching.

Hope that helps.


----------



## Penguina (Sep 4, 2012)

Thanks, I was trying to hear about other experiences with it. The website for the one in NY is showing $500 for the cost and what they want you to bring with you other then the Forms 160 and 26. 
They had sent the link about the panel doctors for the area but I am not finding much on either on in PA or NJ. 

Any advice on this would be great


----------



## jmcd16 (Aug 5, 2012)

They don't have them in every state. If your state isn't listed on the Embassy's Website, then that's because your state doesn't have one. At least NY isn't too far! 

I had to get a Mass penal clearance, it went very quickly (under a week). However, the FBI one takes forever, so I highly recommend you get it done ASAP. I send mine in almost a month ago via a currier and they still haven't even charged my credit card yet. I was told it takes 4 weeks before they even open it. Then to expect another 6 for the actual processing. And that's if there's no trouble with the fingerprints I gave them. 

Good luck and definitely keep me posted,
-J


----------



## Penguina (Sep 4, 2012)

The Australian Embassy has locations of panel doctors in NY, NJ and PA (Philadelphia) with locations and the basic information of the places. All are reasonable to get to but I was looking for more information about the other two (NJ and PA) locations. The NYC location is the only on that has a website with information about what they do for it. I was trying to find out more information about the locations online to try to find out more about the other two places to see where would be the best to go.

I am going to try to get the fingerprints done for the FBI check within this coming week if possible. With the NJ state check I am going to look into making an appointment for the fingerprinting process.

Thanks again.


----------



## Penguina (Sep 4, 2012)

Last week, I emailed the Australian Embassy asking about how I was in the process of getting an appointment for my medical exam and if I could get the Health Examination List or the HAP or HRI which are needed to use the eHealth and I got a response with my HAP ID today. 

I also found out my case officers name since he is out of the office until mid October which I am hoping once he gets back I will hear something from him.

I go for my medical exam this coming Friday and am getting fingerprinted for a NJ state police check on Thursday.


----------



## Aussie_Girl7 (Aug 28, 2011)

hi we applied offshore for my husbands visa in Oct 2011, we were both living in the usa at the time, we left USA him on a tourist visa, , which we had it extened once he is leagally here til Oct 25th, we got our CO assigned about a week after we submitted the paperwork she requested the PC, Medicals so we did them as soon as we could and sent them off, after a little communication problem between our CO and us as she requested more information back in Jan but we never got that email. but its all sorted out now, we got an email from the CO letting us know that his visa is readt to be granted and all my hubby has to do is fly out of Australia for 4 days then his visa will be granted. that being said i dont advise u coming here on a tourist visa, as it is a risky process, but it can be done..hope that helps


----------



## Katz (Oct 23, 2011)

Just an update for the peeps that are dealing with the Washington Embassy... My husband finally got an email from our CO this morning (Thursday morning, Indiana time) requesting him to get his medical done, and for the FBI and police clearance checks (those he already has, just needs to do the medical now). How long does it roughly take for an approval after the CO receives the medical and checks? Hopefully not too long!


----------



## CaliKL (Apr 13, 2012)

Katz said:


> Just an update for the peeps that are dealing with the Washington Embassy... My husband finally got an email from our CO this morning (Thursday morning, Indiana time) requesting him to get his medical done, and for the FBI and police clearance checks (those he already has, just needs to do the medical now). How long does it roughly take for an approval after the CO receives the medical and checks? Hopefully not too long!


I submitted my medicals upon request late August, and I am still waiting. I called the phone number (even through I emailed my CO) for status of application. They said they're still waiting on clearance of the Medicals in the Health Unit. They couldn't give a ball park figure of how long it takes to get the clearance on the Medicals -- they said "usually 20 days, more or less" I know mine is taking longer than that as a month already passed.


----------



## Katz (Oct 23, 2011)

CaliKL said:


> I submitted my medicals upon request late August, and I am still waiting. I called the phone number (even through I emailed my CO) for status of application. They said they're still waiting on clearance of the Medicals in the Health Unit. They couldn't give a ball park figure of how long it takes to get the clearance on the Medicals -- they said "usually 20 days, more or less" I know mine is taking longer than that as a month already passed.


That sucks! Why does everything have to go SO SLOW? Seriously, it's really quite ridiculous. /frustration


----------



## Aussie_Girl7 (Aug 28, 2011)

its times like this i know its hard, but we need to be patient, but you can always contact your local embassy and talk to the complaints dept,


----------



## CaliKL (Apr 13, 2012)

That's the reality of immigration. I'm doing my best to be patient myself (it's not my first experience with immigration), but with a wedding coming up very soon, it does get nerve wracking. At least I'm not as stressed out about the wedding itself, lol.


----------



## Penguina (Sep 4, 2012)

On Friday, I received notice from my CO that she received my NJ state police check and the Medicals. I am just waiting on the FBI check and I sent in additional information that she requested on Friday as well.


----------



## Katz (Oct 23, 2011)

Oh wow, your CO sent an email to say that she received your info? I hope ours does... although I think it really does depend on the person.


----------



## Penguina (Sep 4, 2012)

I have been in frequent contact with my CO via email over the past couple of weeks since she was assigned. I have been trying to make sure she knew what was going on and she has been pretty good about responding.


----------



## Katz (Oct 23, 2011)

Hmm... I might get my husband to email/call our CO (her name is Melissa) to confirm she received everything...


----------



## Penguina (Sep 4, 2012)

It couldn't hurt to check on that stuff getting to her.


----------



## honeyt (Oct 8, 2012)

Hi all,

I feel for you guys. I couldn't wait so I flew to Oz on a 676 and planning to file onshore. I didn't care as long as I was with my partner and waiting that long is crazy. #staypositive

Sent from my iPhone using Australia


----------



## go tham (Mar 2, 2012)

jmcd16 said:


> I've been searching for some info on actual processing times for the Australian Embassy in the USA. Their website just links straight to the main Australian government site with those timeline postings and I can't seem to find any other Americans with Australian partners (at least, no one trying for an Oz visa). My partner and I are just trying to figure out realistically how long we are going to be apart while I'm stuck in the US waiting for the visa to process. Any info at all would be nice...


Hello from Oz. My experience is not recent but it looks from the forum activity over the past year or so that it is taking at least 3 months, depending on the readiness of the application. I know it is hard to plan and all of us want to have the exceptional fast case, but just be a little prepared emotionally that it may be at least that. If you have a well prepared application and you made it easy for the case officer to wind their way through the application, you have helped yourself. In any event, we found them very helpful and were sorted in about that timeframe. Hope others who are in the current trenches can help more?
Cheers and wishes for a fast wait!!


----------



## Penguina (Sep 4, 2012)

Katz said:


> Just an update for the peeps that are dealing with the Washington Embassy... My husband finally got an email from our CO this morning (Thursday morning, Indiana time) requesting him to get his medical done, and for the FBI and police clearance checks (those he already has, just needs to do the medical now). How long does it roughly take for an approval after the CO receives the medical and checks? Hopefully not too long!


How long did it take to get the FBI check? I am just wondering how long the current wait time is as its been almost 3 weeks and they haven't charged me yet.


----------



## jmcd16 (Aug 5, 2012)

It takes approximately 4 weeks to get clearance before they even open the package and start processing. That then takes another 4-6 weeks to complete. That's why the Washington Embassy suggests frontloading them.
Just out of curiousity, what sort of "extra information" did your CO require?


----------



## Penguina (Sep 4, 2012)

I was asked for additional financial documentation.
I was wondering since the FBI website currently is stating 6-7 weeks. 
Everything I kept asking them they were telling me not to get the FBI check done until asked.


----------



## Katz (Oct 23, 2011)

Penguina said:


> How long did it take to get the FBI check? I am just wondering how long the current wait time is as its been almost 3 weeks and they haven't charged me yet.


It took them about 4 weeks just to clear the payment, then another 5 to 6 weeks for the check to arrive. We got ours done early for that reason... but the Embassy told us to not frontload the medical, FBI check and local police check. They said to send it all in when they asked for it. Seems like everyone gets different answers when they call the Embassy for basic info.


----------



## jmcd16 (Aug 5, 2012)

I mailed the FBI request on the 28th of August -- it arrived completed on the 11th of October.

There is definitely a lot of conflicting information out there -- it depends on who you talk to and what department they are in. For example, the Embassy in Washington has very different suggestions than the embassy in Germany or the DIAC themselves for that matter... as if the whole process wasn't demanding and confusing enough already!


----------



## Penguina (Sep 4, 2012)

jmcd16 said:


> I mailed the FBI request on the 28th of August -- it arrived completed on the 11th of October.
> 
> There is definitely a lot of conflicting information out there -- it depends on who you talk to and what department they are in. For example, the Embassy in Washington has very different suggestions than the embassy in Germany or the DIAC themselves for that matter... as if the whole process wasn't demanding and confusing enough already!


Thanks so much, that actually gives a time frame of 6-7 weeks and is the most recent dates.


----------



## CaliKL (Apr 13, 2012)

Checking in to see how you guys are doing...

I'm still waiting, no word from the CO. (Part of me wonder if s/he went on vacation). My FI and I are getting married in 45 days here in the USA. *tapping fingers* We'll be reaching the 6 month mark November 4th from time they "accepted" my PMV application.


----------



## ozctzstolemyheart (Aug 25, 2012)

CaliKL said:


> Congratulations!! I hope to hear good news very soon. Was yours subclass 300? Or Defacto/Spouse?
> 
> ***
> 
> ...


How do you know if they put a cap on subclass 300? Is there a web sight to look it up?


----------



## mlwheeler3536 (Sep 13, 2012)

We are still waiting too. 
Our application was received on July 28th. We front loaded everything except the medical. Medical was sent in August 29.


----------



## Penguina (Sep 4, 2012)

Now I am just waiting for the FBI check and for my SO additional information to arrive in Washington. My CO said she will let us know when she gets the additional information. It is suppose to arrive on Thursday.


----------



## CaliKL (Apr 13, 2012)

I called the Ottowa/enquiry phone number for Washington DC. Processing time is between 5 months to 12 months. She told me "You can't move to Australia until the visa gets approved" when I told her that we planned on going over together after our honeymoon/holidays here in the USA. 

I am heartbroken.

The health reports are still under review. I wonder if it has something to do with Sydney being backlogged (rep did confirm they are being reviewed there). The rep says she does not know anything about them being backlogged.


----------



## Aussie_Girl7 (Aug 28, 2011)

kevinng said:


> Here are our timeline off shore in washington. We are currently live in CA.
> Applied on Oct 10 for defacto visa, my parner got the TR in 10 wks, after 2 years he got the PR.
> My advise for u is while waiting for their decision, u can do the FBI & medical check. They will speed the proccess faster.


hi ive been looking at my husbands grant notice and i guess im kinda silly coz i cant find the trn number..where do i find it please


----------



## Katz (Oct 23, 2011)

What happens when you get a visa approval email? Does the CO request that you send your passport to them so they can attach the visa? How long does that usually take? What's the process after approval? (Got a feeling hubby's visa might be approved very, very soon).


----------



## Meisha (Sep 8, 2012)

Hi everyone,

It has been over 4 months since Washington received our application and we are STILL waiting!!! We have not received any info about medicals or PC!!! Does anyone know a number I can call to complain / get info?


----------



## Penguina (Sep 4, 2012)

It takes time and you need to be patient, I know that my co is working on over 200 applications. Washington D.C. was also affected by Hurricane Sandy.


----------



## woolfchans (Sep 4, 2012)

@meshia - Did you receive an email confirming receipt of your application for processing back when you submitted it? I only just submitted my app in Sept and I received an email that told me my CO name and info about going for medical and police checks.


----------



## Meisha (Sep 8, 2012)

Yes, we received an email notification of receipt, but that’s been it!


----------



## Penguina (Sep 4, 2012)

Australian Immigration Email Enquiry Form for the Americas Region if you want to contact them use the link.


----------



## Meisha (Sep 8, 2012)

Penguina said:


> Australian Immigration Email Enquiry Form for the Americas Region if you want to contact them use the link.


Thanks Penguina! I just sent one off. I hope I get some real info back, not a stock standard "Keep waiting" reply!


----------



## Penguina (Sep 4, 2012)

Its hard to say what is going on as each case officer works on a lot of applications and I was trying to see what they say about how your SO is from Puerto Rico and if that makes a difference with anything but I couldn't find anything helpful for you. It was about 3 and a half months before I heard anything from my case officer. I know an American who applied in Australia for the in Australia version of this visa and she was told 12 months before she will be contacted.


----------



## Meisha (Sep 8, 2012)

It better not make a difference that he’s Puerto Rican… he is still a US born citizen!! I know they say not to make any travel arrangements, but we are going to travel to Australia and hopefully finish the process there… he will have to leave the country for a few days or weeks when the visa is ready to be processed but that is better than having him wait here for it while I am in Australia waiting for him…. right?


----------



## Penguina (Sep 4, 2012)

I wouldn't recommend that as any travel can cause other issues with the visa and everything on the immigration website advises against it.


----------



## Penguina (Sep 4, 2012)

My suggestion is to try and describe exactly what you want answers to in one of the form questions as my experience is they are better at answering questions instead of calling. 

He will only have 28 days to contact the CO when they write requesting the various documents, medicals and police checks. They want both a police check from Puerto Rico and from the FBI, if you haven't started the FBI check I suggest doing that soon.


----------



## Guest (Nov 6, 2012)

Hi, I'm an Aussie and my husband is American, we live in California. We submitted our application mid August and received an email on the 29th August stating they had received our application and our case was assigned. We haven't heard anything yet. We also have an adopted daughter who is also included in the application - I was hoping to have my kids start the Aussie school year with all the other kids, but I don't think at this rate it will happen.


----------



## Penguina (Sep 4, 2012)

Hey R&K, did you front load your application with medicals and police checks.


----------



## Guest (Nov 6, 2012)

We didn't front load - maybe we should have!


----------



## Penguina (Sep 4, 2012)

I suggest getting the FBI check started as it will take at least 6 weeks. 
Since you are including a child I am pretty sure both you and your partner will need police checks, both the child and your husband will also need medicals. Start looking into that stuff as it will need to be done once you are contacted with a list of what you need to provide to your CO once they are assigned.

You should also take the holidays into consideration since they have various time off for the holidays.


----------



## Guest (Nov 6, 2012)

Thanks Penguina. I actually thought the same thing after reading all these posts and we will get it all done. Just scheduled medical check for next week so that is great and police checks for this Friday. Thanks for all of your help!!


----------



## Guest (Nov 6, 2012)

One more question if I can. When I called to schedule an appointment to have my husbands finger prints, I asked if I could obtain a "police certificate" covering the last 12 months and they had no idea what I was talking about. Is this a specific form they need to fill our or just a statement they would write?


----------



## Penguina (Sep 4, 2012)

You need a state background check, I am not sure how California does a police report and its not just for the last 12 months, its a police check that is the entire time and fingerprints are used to check a database. 
http://www.immi.gov.au/allforms/character-requirements/character-penal.pdf Go to page 85/92 for the United States.

The FBI fingerprints need to be sent directly to the FBI *do not* use a FBI channeler as this will be rejected immediately and you will have to do the FBI check all over again. FBI - Criminal Background Check this is information about what is needed for the FBI to get the background check.

United States of America - Panel Physicians This is the link for all panal doctors as the medicals must be done by a panal doctor. There are also two forms that are required, Form 26 and Form 160


----------



## Guest (Nov 7, 2012)

Thanks Penguina, I'm working on it all today. I REALLY appreciate all of your help!


----------



## Penguina (Sep 4, 2012)

You are very welcome, I understand how hard it is to go through the process and just sit around waiting since the time that they say you will wait to be granted the visa is there because it takes that long to get your application to a CO, each one works on over 200 cases and they are all different and unique so its not an easy task to do. I applied in June knowing that I would take at least 5 months for everything to go to a case officer and hoping that I would get over before Christmas as I have a friends wedding that I want to go to. It took over 3 and a half months before I heard from a CO and was given 28 days to get the things requested together, they understand if the FBI background check isn't there as it takes so long to get it. 
I mailed my FBI background check to them on Oct. 3rd and my card was charged today Nov. 7th and it should get to Washington in the next two weeks or so.


----------



## Guest (Nov 7, 2012)

Hopefully you'll get there in time for your friends wedding  Thank you again and good luck!!


----------



## Penguina (Sep 4, 2012)

When does the Australian School yr start since I only know the Australian University start dates?


----------



## Meisha (Sep 8, 2012)

Depends on the state, most usually start back the third or fourth week of Jan.


----------



## Guest (Nov 7, 2012)

The school my kids will be attending (which is primary / elementary) is the end of January (28th or 29th).


----------



## Penguina (Sep 4, 2012)

I hope you get assigned a CO soon so they can start school with all the other kids.


----------



## Guest (Nov 8, 2012)

Thanks Penguina. We received an email a week after we submitted saying we were assigned a CO, but we haven't been contacted. Fingers crossed it will happen soon.


----------



## Penguina (Sep 4, 2012)

The first email is usually just to confirm they received the application and that they payment and application are valid. They send just gives you basic information and doesn't typically say anything about a co other then its been assigned one and that it will take between 5-12 months to finalize most applications. 
It was about 3 months between getting the first email to hearing from my CO.


----------



## Meisha (Sep 8, 2012)

UPDATE: after an email complaining that it had been over 4 months with still no word from our CO, I finally got the standard ‘get your health & police checks done’ email. Was everyone else’s so very impersonal? The sender didn’t even introduce themselves as our CO!! 

The GREAT NEWS is that my husband, being from Puerto Rico, DOES NOT need to get an FBI check!!! Hopefully this will make up for the extra long wait to hear from Washington! Hopefully…. He’s flying to Miami to get his medicals done next Monday. Does anyone know about how much longer it takes after the medicals are sent off?


----------



## Penguina (Sep 4, 2012)

Congrats Meisha, It was a formal message that I was sent by my CO, she did not introduce herself as that. It also included a document attached with what she was requesting. 

I am still waiting on my FBI check to arrive to them which will be in the next week or two as they just charged me and I had my medicals and state police check done over a month ago and have been in Washington since. My co is currently away until Monday so I do not know how long it would take since you also need to consider the holidays coming up and how the office is closed during certain days.


----------



## Penguina (Sep 4, 2012)

I emailed my CO to see if she had received my FBI background check and she had. My application is currently in the finalization stage and I am currently waiting to find out if I will be granted my visa or not. 

I am so nervous as she didn't give me any clue on if it is going to be granted or not.


----------



## CollegeGirl (Nov 10, 2012)

How nervewracking for you, Penguina! Fingers crossed that it happens soon!


----------



## kttykat (Oct 30, 2012)

Hey guys,

We talked to immigration today, decided not to wait. I got an ETA and booked my flight to go to Oz with my husband when he goes back in January. 

Kttykat


----------



## Meisha (Sep 8, 2012)

kttykat said:


> Hey guys,
> 
> We talked to immigration today, decided not to wait. I got an ETA and booked my flight to go to Oz with my husband when he goes back in January.
> 
> Kttykat


What did immigration say?


----------



## kttykat (Oct 30, 2012)

Meisha said:


> What did immigration say?


Immigration suggested that I get an ETA and travel back with my husband when he goes and to send an email outlining our travel arrangements so that they could inform us before the visa is granted so I can leave Oz so they can issue it offshore. I had been afraid to do that until that is what they suggested I do. It took a few minutes to get the ETA, then I booked the flight to return with my husband on the same flights. Sent a letter to immigration with our file number attn to our C/O since we still don't have her direct email.

Kttykat


----------



## Meisha (Sep 8, 2012)

That’s great news!! I bet you are feeling A LOT more comfortable now about the whole situation!!! If we don’t hear anything within the next week or so, we will be doing the same thing!


----------



## kttykat (Oct 30, 2012)

Meisha said:


> That's great news!! I bet you are feeling A LOT more comfortable now about the whole situation!!! If we don't hear anything within the next week or so, we will be doing the same thing!


Yeah it is nice to be able to make firm plans. We have cats to bring too and it was a problem trying to work out the timing of when to bring them.

Kttykat


----------



## Meisha (Sep 8, 2012)

Did they say how long you will be required to stay outside Australia when the visa is ready to be granted?


----------



## kttykat (Oct 30, 2012)

Meisha said:


> Did they say how long you will be required to stay outside Australia when the visa is ready to be granted?


No but from what I have read a day will do. My husband and I can go over to New Zealand for a visit for a couple of weeks if we wanted to.

Kttykat


----------



## Meisha (Sep 8, 2012)

Just a day? Wow!! That’s great! Good luck and enjoy! 
Which city will you be moving to?


----------



## kttykat (Oct 30, 2012)

Meisha said:


> Just a day? Wow!! That's great! Good luck and enjoy!
> Which city will you be moving to?


Hey Meisha,

We will be living about an hour south of Sydney.  It is a really nice spot in the Southern Highlands.

Kttykat


----------



## Meisha (Sep 8, 2012)

That’s where I grew up! If you need any info, let me know!


----------



## kttykat (Oct 30, 2012)

Meisha said:


> That's where I grew up! If you need any info, let me know!


 wow small world!!! I have been there a couple of times now so I have a good idea about the area already but thanks for the offer 

Kttykat


----------



## Meisha (Sep 8, 2012)

Small world indeed! It’s good that you’ ve been there before. I’m sure you know that there are some really BEAUTIFUL areas around there, but also some AVOID AT ALL COSTS areas! My hubby has never been to Australia so fingers crossed he likes it!! :-0


----------



## kttykat (Oct 30, 2012)

Meisha said:


> Small world indeed! It's good that you' ve been there before. I'm sure you know that there are some really BEAUTIFUL areas around there, but also some AVOID AT ALL COSTS areas! My hubby has never been to Australia so fingers crossed he likes it!! :-0


I am sure that he will love it!!!  I do, I get to feed kookaburras and see roos, what's not to love.

Kttykat


----------



## Meisha (Sep 8, 2012)

Ah, now I am homesick!!!


----------



## Penguina (Sep 4, 2012)

I was granted my Visa today! I am so excited I leave in two weeks to go back to Melbourne! It took just over 5 months from when they received my application. As it has they received it on June 25th.


----------



## CollegeGirl (Nov 10, 2012)

Congratulations, Penguina!!!


----------



## Penguina (Sep 4, 2012)

Thank you! I can't wait and I have a wedding to go to the day after I arrive in Australia. I leave the US on Dec 12th.


----------



## Meisha (Sep 8, 2012)

Yay!! Congrats!!! They received my our application on 3 July, so hopefully we are a week or so away from getting ours!!!

How did they give you your visa? Do you have to send them your passport? How long does that all take?


----------



## Penguina (Sep 4, 2012)

My visa is electronic so it is on my passport immediately and I don't need to send them my passport.


----------



## Meisha (Sep 8, 2012)

Oh wow!! Cool! So AUS immigration will just see it appear on their system when they scan your passport when you enter the country?


----------



## Penguina (Sep 4, 2012)

Yes its makes it a lot easier... I also didn't have a phone interview either.


----------



## Meisha (Sep 8, 2012)

Sweet! That _does_ make things a lot easier! Thanks!


----------



## Katz (Oct 23, 2011)

My hubby's visa was approved today!! So, SO Happy and relieved that it's all over now!


----------



## CollegeGirl (Nov 10, 2012)

Katz said:


> My hubby's visa was approved today!! So, SO Happy and relieved that it's all over now!


Congratulations!!!


----------



## Katz (Oct 23, 2011)

Thank you! He was actually granted Permanent Residency (Subclass 100)! We've been married for several years.


----------



## Meisha (Sep 8, 2012)

Congratulations!


----------



## Penguina (Sep 4, 2012)

Meisha said:


> Congratulations!


Hey Meisha, Have you and your partner heard anything yet?


----------



## Meisha (Sep 8, 2012)

NOOOO! Absolutely nothing!!!  Not happy!


----------



## Penguina (Sep 4, 2012)

Have your partner send an email asking the CO if he/she received the medicals and if they haven't send a message or call where he had the medicals done to see if they were sent.


----------



## Meisha (Sep 8, 2012)

I had been thinking of sending one but don’t want to pester. I just sent one now because it doesn’t seem like it should be taking so long if others who submitted their applications after us have already got their visas!


----------



## Penguina (Sep 4, 2012)

It's worth checking on how it's coming along and if the got the medicals. Hopefully you hear something soon. As long as you are polite about the emails, I think it should be fine.


----------



## Meisha (Sep 8, 2012)

I was super polite… fingers crossed!!


----------



## Guest (Dec 7, 2012)

Congratulations Penguina!! Very happy for you. We are still waiting, haven't heard anything from our case officer yet, but we did do the police checks and health checks which have been received. I'm still hoping to get my kids there by the start of the new school year, although it doesn't look promising. Enjoy yourself and your friends wedding!!


----------



## Penguina (Sep 4, 2012)

R&K said:


> Congratulations Penguina!! Very happy for you. We are still waiting, haven't heard anything from our case officer yet, but we did do the police checks and health checks which have been received. I'm still hoping to get my kids there by the start of the new school year, although it doesn't look promising. Enjoy yourself and your friends wedding!!


Thank you! I only have a few days til I leave. Did you try emailing to see what is going on?


----------



## Meisha (Sep 8, 2012)

I still haven’t even received a reply from my CO to my email requesting if he had received the medical and PC!!


----------



## kttykat (Oct 30, 2012)

Meisha said:


> I still haven't even received a reply from my CO to my email requesting if he had received the medical and PC!!


You should call them, that is what we did, it was after that we got a response. I emailed them last week to tell them about my travel plans and am still waiting on a reply, it is frustrating that we can still only send a general email as we don't have our C/O email yet, although we know her name, they wont give us her email.

Kttykat


----------



## Penguina (Sep 4, 2012)

kttykat said:


> You should call them, that is what we did, it was after that we got a response. I emailed them last week to tell them about my travel plans and am still waiting on a reply, it is frustrating that we can still only send a general email as we don't have our C/O email yet, although we know her name, they wont give us her email.
> 
> Kttykat


When I emailed about travel plans to Canada in Sept., they didn't respond until after I got to Canada. This was before my CO actually contacted me.


----------



## kttykat (Oct 30, 2012)

Penguina said:


> When I emailed about travel plans to Canada in Sept., they didn't respond until after I got to Canada. This was before my CO actually contacted me.


I am hoping that again no news is good news, as ready or not Australia here I come 

It seems to be if there is a problem that you hear from them so fingers crossed it is all ok, we are fortunate that we have enough money to go back and forth but that may change if they keep wasting it 

Kttykat


----------



## Meisha (Sep 8, 2012)

STILL NO ANSWER from email 10 days ago!! Does anyone know a phone number to call?


----------



## kttykat (Oct 30, 2012)

Meisha said:


> STILL NO ANSWER from email 10 days ago!! Does anyone know a phone number to call?


Americas Service Centre

Telephone: (613) 216-7603

emailed inquires: Australian Immigration Email Enquiry Form for the Americas Region

That is it I have called there several times and they can contact Washington on your behalf. We know the name of our CO but still have no direct contact ability. Don't waste you time trying to ring the embassy in Washington directly, they wont put you through to anybody.

Kttykat


----------



## Meisha (Sep 8, 2012)

Thanks Kttykat,

I am going to call first thing Monday!

Cheers


----------



## Meisha (Sep 8, 2012)

WHOOO HOOOO Finally got the visa approval email from our Case Officer today!!! SOOO happy… Just in time - 4 days before we leave for Australia!! Phew!! Merry Christmas!!


----------



## kttykat (Oct 30, 2012)

Meisha said:


> WHOOO HOOOO Finally got the visa approval email from our Case Officer today!!! SOOO happy&#8230; Just in time - 4 days before we leave for Australia!! Phew!! Merry Christmas!!


 congratulations Meisha

Kttykat


----------



## Meisha (Sep 8, 2012)

kttykat said:


> congratulations Meisha
> 
> Kttykat


THANK YOU!!! (Sorry to write in CAPITALS.. just so HAPPY!!)


----------



## woolfchans (Sep 4, 2012)

Congrats Meisha. Can you remind us all of your timelines please? 

All the best to you and your partner.


----------



## Meisha (Sep 8, 2012)

I did a signature and a timeline but neither seem to be working.. ??

From: Puerto Rico
Applied: 03 Jul 2012
Applied From: Washington, USA
Visa Sub: 309 Partner temporary Offshore
Application: Paper, no agent
CO Assigned: 06 Nov 2012
Medicals: 12 Nov 2012
Police Checks: 12 Nov 2012
Visa Granted: 19 Dec 2012
To: Australia, Arrival: 25 Dec 2012


----------



## Meisha (Sep 8, 2012)

oh.. there you go!


----------



## Penguina (Sep 4, 2012)

Congrats Meisha! I understand completely about it being a huge relief. I had 2 weeks before my flights for it to be approved. It will be nice for you to get over here to Australia.


----------



## kttykat (Oct 30, 2012)

Penguina said:


> Congrats Meisha! I understand completely about it being a huge relief. I had 2 weeks before my flights for it to be approved. It will be nice for you to get over here to Australia.


Congratulations to you too Penguina , I meant to say that before, but have been distracted sorting out cat immigration.

Kttykat


----------



## Penguina (Sep 4, 2012)

Thanks KttyKat! Its was a huge relief since I had two weeks before I left the states. I have been in Australia almost a week and its nice to get back here after 6 months.


----------



## Meisha (Sep 8, 2012)

Penguina said:


> Congrats Meisha! I understand completely about it being a huge relief. I had 2 weeks before my flights for it to be approved. It will be nice for you to get over here to Australia.


Thanks Penguina! I hope everything's going well for you guys over there!!


----------



## waallaby (Dec 21, 2012)

*Medicals*

So, I do have a question, wondering if anyone has done this. I am going to Australia on a tourist visa (hopefully) while my partner visa is processing. While I'm there, can't I do my medical there and get that all squared away? It'd actually be EASIER than going 2+ hours and trying to do one out of insurance here in California.

Thoughts?


----------



## Frutsel (Jun 7, 2012)

Meisha said:


> WHOOO HOOOO Finally got the visa approval email from our Case Officer today!!! SOOO happy&#8230; Just in time - 4 days before we leave for Australia!! Phew!! Merry Christmas!!


Thats great news Meisha!!!!
Indeed a very nice Xmas present.
I bet u 2 are over the moon right now. Enjoy the feeling. Xx


----------



## kttykat (Oct 30, 2012)

waallaby said:


> So, I do have a question, wondering if anyone has done this. I am going to Australia on a tourist visa (hopefully) while my partner visa is processing. While I'm there, can't I do my medical there and get that all squared away? It'd actually be EASIER than going 2+ hours and trying to do one out of insurance here in California.
> 
> Thoughts?


I think you can get the medicals done in Australia from what I have read, but you might want to call immigration in Australia and check on that. You may find it is more expensive to do it in Australia than in the US but I was less than impressed with the panel doctor in Chicago that I went to.

Kttykat


----------



## Meisha (Sep 8, 2012)

waallaby said:


> So, I do have a question, wondering if anyone has done this. I am going to Australia on a tourist visa (hopefully) while my partner visa is processing. While I'm there, can't I do my medical there and get that all squared away? It'd actually be EASIER than going 2+ hours and trying to do one out of insurance here in California.
> 
> Thoughts?


Hi Waallaby,
Yes, you can go to Australia on a tourist visa and wait for your spousal visa, depending on how long ago you applied (and therefore how much longer you have to wait), you could just get a visa waiver online. It is only valid for 90, so I would suggest that only if you are likely to get your spousal visa approved within 90 days of your arrival. Also, you should notify your case officer of your plans to travel so that they can tell you when your visa is ready to be granted - at that time, you will have to leave Australia (go to NZ or somewhere) so that you are offshore when your visa is granted.

About the medicals, I'm not sure if there are restrictions on getting them done in Australia for offshore applicants, but if I were you, I'd go ahead and do them before you go. My husband had to fly from Puerto Rico to Miami to get his done! I just checked on the immigration website and I couldn't find any info about panel doctors in Australia&#8230; do you know where the nearest panel doctor will be in the Australian city that you're moving to?


----------



## Meisha (Sep 8, 2012)

Frutsel said:


> Thats great news Meisha!!!!
> Indeed a very nice Xmas present.
> I bet u 2 are over the moon right now. Enjoy the feeling. Xx


Thanks, Frutsel!


----------



## bradsterusa (Oct 24, 2012)

Great to hear News from all the people in the USA, hopefully the rest of us get Good News in the comming weeks!!


----------



## bradsterusa (Oct 24, 2012)

Meisha said:


> Hi Waallaby,
> Yes, you can go to Australia on a tourist visa and wait for your spousal visa, depending on how long ago you applied (and therefore how much longer you have to wait), you could just get a visa waiver online. It is only valid for 90, so I would suggest that only if you are likely to get your spousal visa approved within 90 days of your arrival. Also, you should notify your case officer of your plans to travel so that they can tell you when your visa is ready to be granted - at that time, you will have to leave Australia (go to NZ or somewhere) so that you are offshore when your visa is granted.
> 
> About the medicals, I'm not sure if there are restrictions on getting them done in Australia for offshore applicants, but if I were you, I'd go ahead and do them before you go. My husband had to fly from Puerto Rico to Miami to get his done! I just checked on the immigration website and I couldn't find any info about panel doctors in Australia&#8230; do you know where the nearest panel doctor will be in the Australian city that you're moving to?


Miami was scary for panel doctors, Bums and druggos all up and down the street, i flew in and arrived way too early , luckily they wasnt busy and slid me in early :-D


----------



## Meisha (Sep 8, 2012)

bradsterusa said:


> Miami was scary for panel doctors, Bums and druggos all up and down the street, i flew in and arrived way too early , luckily they wasnt busy and slid me in early :-D


Really? My husband didn't seem to notice any of that&#8230; but then again, he'hs from Puerto Rico!! He just said that he didn't have to speak English the whole weekend he was there - all the doctors, radiographers and secretaries were Spanish speaking!!


----------



## bradsterusa (Oct 24, 2012)

Anyone that is or will be in the Canberra Area?


----------



## bashishot (Feb 8, 2013)

Hmm this forum doesn't seem to be very active but maybe someone can answer this. What is the deal with being granted permanent residency vs temporary with the offshore visas?


----------



## Frutsel (Jun 7, 2012)

bashishot said:


> Hmm this forum doesn't seem to be very active but maybe someone can answer this. What is the deal with being granted permanent residency vs temporary with the offshore visas?


Hi Bashishot,

The difference between the 309 and100 is that with the 100 you may also be entitled to receive social security payment and apply for aus. citizenship
You can be granted the 100 immediately but you have to have a relationship of 3 years or more or 2 years or more and have kids.


----------



## bashishot (Feb 8, 2013)

Frutsel said:


> Hi Bashishot,
> 
> The difference between the 309 and100 is that with the 100 you may also be entitled to receive social security payment and apply for aus. citizenship
> You can be granted the 100 immediately but you have to have a relationship of 3 years or more or 2 years or more and have kids.


Ah I see. So we have been married for 5+ years and have 2 kids but that doesn't automatically mean we get the 100 right? It's case by case?


----------



## Frutsel (Jun 7, 2012)

bashishot said:


> Ah I see. So we have been married for 5+ years and have 2 kids but that doesn't automatically mean we get the 100 right? It's case by case?


Indeed, I think it depends on your CO. But you have a big change of getting the 100 straight away.
I applied for the 309 and when I got the grant email I asked if it was granted for the 309 or the 100. Because I am married for 13 years I knew there was a big change of getting the 100 and indeed he granted me the 100.
I know other applicants who only got the 309 while they ticked all the boxes for the 100.
Hope you get the 100 as well. It saves you more money and paperwork!


----------



## bashishot (Feb 8, 2013)

Frutsel said:


> Indeed, I think it depends on your CO. But you have a big change of getting the 100 straight away.
> I applied for the 309 and when I got the grant email I asked if it was granted for the 309 or the 100. Because I am married for 13 years I knew there was a big change of getting the 100 and indeed he granted me the 100.
> I know other applicants who only got the 309 while they ticked all the boxes for the 100.
> Hope you get the 100 as well. It saves you more money and paperwork!


That sure would be convenient if we got that one! Thanks for the info!


----------



## kttykat (Oct 30, 2012)

bashishot said:


> Ah I see. So we have been married for 5+ years and have 2 kids but that doesn't automatically mean we get the 100 right? It's case by case?


You should make it clear to the case officer that you are applying for the 100 and that you are eligible to get one.

Kttykat


----------



## bashishot (Feb 8, 2013)

kttykat said:


> You should make it clear to the case officer that you are applying for the 100 and that you are eligible to get one.
> 
> Kttykat


I wish I found this forum beforehand! I don't want to bother them just yet. I'm thinking wait more (it's only been 2 weeks!!!) and then maybe contact them. Maybe when I send my police reports, I can write something up to send along with it.


----------



## kttykat (Oct 30, 2012)

bashishot said:


> I wish I found this forum beforehand! I don't want to bother them just yet. I'm thinking wait more (it's only been 2 weeks!!!) and then maybe contact them. Maybe when I send my police reports, I can write something up to send along with it.


It is early days then. I agree just send them a note with your police checks.

Did you get an acknowledgement email yet? They said on ours that they acknowledged our application for the 309, perhaps they will say they acknowledge your application for the 100.

Kttykat


----------

